# Any Kitesurfers out there?



## kitesurfer (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I will be moving to Alexandria in the coming months and was wondering if there are any other kitesurfers in the expat community.

Have heard good things about the coast around Alexandria, and even better things about the Red Sea.

If your are into it, and keen to share some local knowledge, or just want some company on the water, I would love to hear from you.

Regards

Simon


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

kitesurfer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be moving to Alexandria in the coming months and was wondering if there are any other kitesurfers in the expat community.
> 
> ...


I have a friend that used to go often to Zafarana... it seems like there is a place there (it's also a Hotel) for kitesurfers ... I personally have no information about Alexandria.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

kitesurfer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be moving to Alexandria in the coming months and was wondering if there are any other kitesurfers in the expat community.
> 
> ...


Hi Simon,

I won't pretend I know anything about kitesurfing but Ras Sudr (between Suez and Sharm, 2 hours drive from Cairo) is quite popular for this sort of thing as is always windy there. 

Ras Sudr Kitesurfing Holidays


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

None of that dangly-twirly-boardies-over-wetsuit nonsense for me thanks  However I can confirm what Aykalam says about the Ras Sudr area on the Gulf of Suez being a kiting hotspot. There are several centres there and more springing up by the day. Be a bit careful though as, by all accounts some are a lot better than others.

When conditions aren't good enough for proper windsurfing, quite a few windsurfers who also dabble in kiting sail at at Soul Kitesurfing centre on the South side of Ras Sudr.

I have no connection with the centre, other than having shared a few beers with the guys there.

I'm afraid I can't comment on on the Med, as I've never been to the North coast.


----------



## kitesurfer (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Pole Dancer. I am not into the "dangly-twirly-boardies-over-wetsuit nonsense" either. Just plain cruising about enjoying the freedom of it all. There is nothing like a steady 20 knots with just me and the kite.

I will be working from Marsa Alam 20 days a month and have heard it is very good down that way. Have also heard there are a few poleys (windsurfers) in the water too.
Is this where the name Pole dancer comes from????

Regards

Simon


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

kitesurfer said:


> Is this where the name Pole dancer comes from????


Hi Simon. Yep, it is a windsurfing reference, rather than me being an exotic dancer.



kitesurfer said:


> Just plain cruising about enjoying the freedom of it all. There is nothing like a steady 20 knots with just me and the kite.


I see. No twirling then. Just this sort of thing:











?





kitesurfer said:


> I will be working from Marsa Alam 20 days a month and have heard it is very good down that way. Have also heard there are a few poleys (windsurfers) in the water too.


How did you wangle that one? Marsa Alam has a good reputation amongst windsurfers (and Dugong fanciers). Do report back.


----------



## kitesurfer (Jun 6, 2011)

Had to smile at the photo........... My wife will never let me hear the end of it if she sees that one!!!! 
I have accepted an offer with a mining company down that way. The accom is in Marsa Alam so am hoping for late afternoon cross shores until dark. 
I have found a resort that hires gear so will leave mine at home for the first stint to see how it all is. Hoping to move the family over to Alexandria in late August/Sept and will go onto a residential FIFO roster. 
The good thing about kiting is the gear is small and light. You can usually put it onto a plane without paying excess baggage.........windsurfers on the other hand just about require you to book an extra seat (and they hurt when you get pitched into the mast).
Time for a change Poley.

Regards

Simon


----------



## kitesurfer (Jun 6, 2011)

*Its been a while*

Hi Pole Dancer,

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.

I have visited a center in ElNaaba (Ibi and friends). The Elnaaba centre has a fairly restricted entry and exit to open water with reef on both sides. the lagoon is quite small so most of the time you will be in open (choppy + swell) water. 10 Euro per day to use the beach. Accommodation is very basic, but nice resorts within 5-10 minutes away.

There is also dedicated Italian Windsurf/kitesurf center about 10klm/s South of Marsa on Emerald lagoon which looks good. Wide lagoon with mostly sand bottom. 5 Euro per day to use the beach. 
Website ProKiteAcademy: Scuola Kite Marsa Alam – Egitto Site is in Italian but call Max on 0149999468


Am taking my kite down this trip to give it a run.

Having seen Hurghada though, I reckon it would take some beating. 
That magnificant aqua blue water protected from the swell,and sandy bottom makes for a sensational setup.
I am hoping to get two nights there in December. Can you recommend a kite center with good accommodation, and easy beach access?

Regards

Simon


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

30 minutes north of Hurghada is the private town of El Gouna. Here is my album of photos taken one afternoon at the recent competitions for the week long kite jamboree:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150395765698255.406232.665383254&l=fa8d9cfe5d&type=1

And this is their live webcam at Red Sea Zone Kite Surfing Center on the north Mangroovy Beach in El Gouna:
RedSeaZone

The Abu Tig Marina is a short ride by tok tok or shuttle bus and has a few smaller hotels around the marina basin like Captain's Inn, Turtle's Inn and Ali Pasha Hotel. A larger hotel in the marina is Three Corners Ocean View and there are two new hotels in the new super yacht marina basin next door called Mosaic and Fenadir.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

PoleDancer said:


> None of that dangly-twirly-boardies-over-wetsuit nonsense for me thanks  However I can confirm what Aykalam says about the Ras Sudr area on the Gulf of Suez being a kiting hotspot. There are several centres there and more springing up by the day. Be a bit careful though as, by all accounts some are a lot better than others.
> 
> When conditions aren't good enough for proper windsurfing, quite a few windsurfers who also dabble in kiting sail at at Soul Kitesurfing centre on the South side of Ras Sudr.
> 
> ...


I would have to say that of all the centers I have seen this one seems the best and the people there are great. They come from Germany Australia and other places. They have competitions there and the length of the coast is great and there are no rocks to hurt you. They all love it there.


----------



## aklhoney (Oct 11, 2011)

*Wind and Kite surfing*



kitesurfer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be moving to Alexandria in the coming months and was wondering if there are any other kitesurfers in the expat community.
> 
> ...


Hi Simon

One of the best wind beaches in Egypt is at Habibi Beach, El Tur which is one hour from Sharm on the Cairo road. Stay at Windhaven Hotel which is a new hotel right on the ocean beach. Your hosts are an Egyptian-English couple Suzanne and Hamdi who run a spotless opteration with their daughter Natalie. 

You will need your own board. Ant Baker runs clinics there several times a year. Wind is consistent at 10-20 knots. On the rare days that the wind does not blow you can chill on the beach, take a trip to Moses Pool or go into Sharm. 

You will find more information if you do a search on the web for Dyar Hotels and Resorts in Egypt. As I am a new member I cannot post the URL. I have suggested to the owners that they do an ANZAC special and have a barbie set up for the weekend. Still working on this.

There is a kite/wind surfing exhibition later this month at Marina on the North Coast.. not sure of the details but think it is about the 20th (will clash with the Wallabies-All Blacks semi if you are into your rugby). 

Hope this helps


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

kitesurfer said:


> Hi Pole Dancer,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.
> 
> ...


The Sinai Peninsula: Kite Surfing Ras Sidr

This blog has a huge amount of information on kite surfing and the best places and hotels to stay in Ras Sidr


----------

